# Why don't I have Small Hive Beetles?



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

I would just count your blessings...

You do realize though you just jinxed yourself and the next time you open you hives you will see tons


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

It sounds like it could be your management style and you bees themselves. Typically in strong, slightly crowded hives the bees harass the beetles so much they don't reproduce well. I usually find that in hives that have lots of extra space invite beetles since the bees cant patrol the whole hive effectively. Feeding pollen patties also ups your chances. Beetles lay eggs in the patty and if the bees don't consume it quick enough the eggs hatch and run a muck through your hive. Maybe your just the luckiest person on the planet and should buy a lottery ticket . I've had strong hives devastated by beetles because i tried to expand too fast and I've lost 1 honey crop that I'm sure would have went over a hundred pounds my 3rd year in beekeeping. That was a hard lesson learned.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

been wondering the same thing here brad, only seen about 3 here so far this season and none in the traps. very different than previous seasons, perhaps the long winter got 'em?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

with strong hives they are not a problem. odds are you have a few but they are under control and hidden.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I used the beetle traps for a while, but found them to be more of a problem than a cure (spilled oil, frame spacing issues). Plus, I didn't catch a single beetle. So, I took them out. I do notice an occasional hive beetle, but what I notice even more is that there are lots of beetles entombed in propolis. I cleaned out a deadout and must've found 100 beetles in the scrapings from a single 10-frame deep.

So, I do have hive beetles, but they seem to be managed by the bees so far. This is likely a result of circumstances and a good dose of luck. Lord knows I didn't come up with a game plan in advance. I live near a wooded area, my bees tend to propolize more than others I've seen, and I tend to run my hives in a way that always leaves some room for expansion, but not a lot of empty space. I'll put the traps back in if I notice an increase in beetle population.

Pete

P.S. The occasional well-wielded hive tool is also a part of my management plan. Those little crunches are oddly satisfying.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

squarepeg said:


> been wondering the same thing here brad, only seen about 3 here so far this season and none in the traps. very different than previous seasons, perhaps the long winter got 'em?


Could be but I didn't have any last year either. So you have had problems with them in years past? If so that would rule out the bees being the reason I don't have any.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

squarepeg said:


> been wondering the same thing here brad, only seen about 3 here so far this season and none in the traps. very different than previous seasons, perhaps the long winter got 'em?


Its early in the year, give em a chance, they will come......

Ground temps have a lot to do with SHB pupating, I don't usually see them in devastating numbers until July and August...

Sorry to burst your bubble.

jeb


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

in 2010 the hives that were 'orphaned' on my property had succumbed to both shb and wax moths, it wasn't pretty. since then and with the stock that we have in common brad i've not had any damage at all from shb. it's just that i've been used to seeing more in the hives and finding more in the traps compared to this year.

alabama suffered almost 50% colony loss last year, so it could be that less hives means less beetles, or maybe there's some new pest or pathogen wiping them out for us. i thought it might have something to do with me having placed carpet underneath my stands last year, but i'm hearing others like yourself reporting not seeing many this year.


----------

